# Willing to share your screen shots?



## Sarlune (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you willing to share your gaming screen shots? >.>

Actually, this is for a project at school. And since a lot of the material I'm using is going to be games I was going to stay on that theme. Any screen shot would work but I'm looking for happier, upbeat, colorful scenes. Something that shows anything that could be associated with mania.

So, willing to help out? This is not for a profit at all, just for a grade.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=108385349179982&v=photos
Those are some of mine. The rest is on my external harddrive at home.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 14, 2011)

There is actually a thread for this in the forum games- might want to give it a look.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 14, 2011)

This is the games forum and I don't see any stickies about screen shots...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 14, 2011)

Forum Games- it is here

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/58-Forum-Games


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 14, 2011)

The only thing there is a desktop posting thing and thats not what I'm looking for. Screenshots of games is what I'm looking for.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh yay Facebook pictures that I have to sign up to be able to see.

Here's one.

Is that okay? :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Well since this is apparently the only thread for game screenshots (and possibly videos) I'll post mine. C:

This one here is of Killing Floor, where my friend faced an odd glitch where he became reduced in overall size. Also note the TF2 Pyro player skin, it's overused so much and all those people seem to be ones who treat KF as if it were meant to be TF2. I _hate_ it.







There is also this one of me testing out a mod that adds a M99 AMR rifle into the game and in the pic, I am shooting off the head of a chainsaw-wielding nutcase.






I also hope these screens are working, it just feels that when I copy them over from Steam's own user screenshots library, there will be something wrong.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh yay Facebook pictures that I have to sign up to be able to see.
> 
> Here's one.
> 
> Is that okay? :3


 
I'm sorry ^.^;

They were all screen shots of my WoW toon flying around in different areas, showing off the sky.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2011)

Speaking of Killing Floor






You can tell this is an old shot as I'm still a level 3 berzerker :3



Sarlune said:


> I'm looking for happier, upbeat, colorful scenes


 
Oh. That could be trickier.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 14, 2011)

>Happier, upbeat, colorful scenes
>Killing Floor

what


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Some very, very old ones:











Is it me or does the Fleshpound look like his arms and legs are engines and he just rocketed through the tunnel?


----------



## Flatline (Mar 14, 2011)

Well since everyone is posting not-so happy shots, I guess I could post this.
I don't have any happier ones currently... Maybe some from DiRT 2.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> >Happier, upbeat, colorful scenes
> >Killing Floor
> 
> what


 
It's the happiest game I ever played! Look! There's colourful fireworks, lots of vibrant red paint and piles of glowing money!


----------



## Flatline (Mar 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It's the happiest game I ever played! Look! There's colourful fireworks, lots of vibrant red paint and piles of glowing money!


 
Well I didn't expect anything else from you anyway.

Also, mutant scientists with chainguns. And Santa.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 14, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Also, mutant scientists with chainguns. And Santa.


 
I loved that event! I hope they do the same thing again this year.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I loved that event! I hope they do the same thing again this year.


 
I hope so too, because I barely had time to play. It was pretty epic though.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any WoW screen shots of maybe a colorful character dancing or overall looking happy? Or maybe something white/bright/colorful flying?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Now WoW or happy stuff from me. But since this is a screenshot thread...

This is what the world looks like when the hull-mounted MG-42 from a Tiger Tank shoots you in the mouth.






The eastern front is also quiet and depressing again after having shot two people.






It turns out that spraying an MG like a moron can save a lot of lives from a charge consisting of Soviets.






Here, we have a server that had just emptied. Beautiful WW2 scenery. :V


----------



## Dizro (Mar 16, 2011)

I would, but I haven't been able to touch a game since I updated my PC to Windows 7. Steam is very buggy and doesn't like running.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 16, 2011)

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l221/SheepDogAlchemist/World of Warcraft/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20

There, photobucket album of mine


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2011)

Colourful and manic?

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/1092/screenshot110130184519.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/959/screenshot110130183755.jpg

And here's one with a giant robot for good measure.
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/442/screenshot101205024513.jpg


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 16, 2011)

what are those games?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Sarlune said:


> what are those games?


 
Well the ones I posted are Killing Floor and Red Orchestra: Ostfront '41-'44 respectively.


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2011)

Sarlune said:


> what are those games?


 
All three of mine are from City of Heroes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine
There's some of mine, hope they'll do


----------



## Xenke (Mar 16, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/xUOr0.jpg

And have a story I just made up too.

Clea was a slave. Clea was tired of being a slave. Clea shot the white bitch and a gecko and made it look like they killed eachother. Clea free.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Mine
> There's some of mine, hope they'll do


 


MASS EFFECT 2 <3

Just lots of CS:S recently, so its all been seen except for the odd tags here and there.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

Rouz said:


> MASS EFFECT 2 <3


 
It's one of the best games i've played and it looks frigging beautiful


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> It's one of the best games i've played and it looks frigging beautiful



It just feels so EPIC they entire game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

That it does, i think this conversation should be taken to general mass effect thread Rouz


----------



## Deo (Mar 16, 2011)

So you want stuff like this?


----------



## Deo (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh screen shots of manic games, not just manic screenshots. I still like my manic screenshots though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2011)

Leo will keep on smiling even during disasters. Those are funny.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 16, 2011)

ooooooh man

I have legions of screenshots, alot of them are from when I used to play garry's mod:

_(some of these found here: link)_













...and heres what happens when your video card gets too hot: 






Sorry in advance if some of these aren't resized.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's one of mine. I guess it counts as manic... the driver is in any case.






Yes, it's a tuned VW TYP2 Samba bus going sideways on gravel. I love my racing van <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 16, 2011)

Fighting the Makron with only four health points and a blaster - priceless.






Edit: I really have no idea what OP's asking for.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Fighting the Makron with only four health points and a blaster - priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I really have no idea what OP's asking for.



I find your love of Quake  disturbing


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2011)

what will soon be my favorite game (crysis 2 demo screenshot. nothing interesting.)






and my favorite part of just cause 2. base jumping from the tallest buildings and splatting into the ground :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

EXPLOSIVE DIARRHOEA.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Here look at my stupid TF2 screenshots. Half of them are huntsman arrows in people's crotches. http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshots/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Half of them are huntsman arrows in people's crotches.


 
Your obsession with crotch-shots is astounding!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Your obsession with crotch-shots is astounding!


 I don't even aim for the crotch. It just... happens.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got a FaceBook album link for now: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=57114&id=1793244587

I have lots of screen-shots and don't feel like posting a direct link for every single one.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 27, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I find your love of Quake  disturbing


 
Because how dare I be a fan of a game series?

:|

Fuck... a little obsession never hurt.


----------

